
We Are Raising a Generation of False Entrepreneurs - duttakapil
https://medium.com/@duttakapil/raising-a-generation-of-false-entrepreneurs-86f98d354176#.2s9rhfjsi
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
This is a normative article written by a 19-year-old and reads exactly how you
would expect a normative article written by a 19-year-old to be.

Also this stuck out: > If you allow me to generalize a bit, the millennials,
and now the Gen Z more so, are without a doubt the most arrogant and self-
obsessed generation in history.

Nobody who knows anything about the baby boomers would ever honestly write
such a thing.

~~~
duttakapil
Based on the amount of feedback that I've received with an ageist attitude,
I'm starting to wonder if it is even possible for people to criticize the
piece without mentioning my age in a condescending tone.

My age has nothing to do with how this article reads. Maybe lack of experience
in writing professionally, but not my age. I suggest you give the article
another read, but this time try ignoring that innocent two digit number I
publicly declared without any second thoughts (which I've deleted now, because
I want genuine feedback).

And I'm not going to defend that generalized statement of mine. I don't agree
with it fully myself anymore. There's no objective way of concluding which
generation is/was the most arrogant and self-obsessed. My current stance is
that, for every generation, the youth is always the most arrogant and self-
obsessed, and the arrogance goes down as you grow older.

Thanks for the response though :)

------
upstandingdude
"I am a 19 year old..." CMD+w

~~~
duttakapil
Yes, I'm 19. And?

